# Afterworkbiken 2005



## Stefan1069 (17. März 2005)

Hallo 

Die Sonne ist so langsam wieder lange genug am scheinen , da könnte man doch Abends wieder in die Wälder um Wiesbaden aufbrechen . Wer hat lust wieder ab Hbf Wiesbaden mitzufahren ? Als ersten Termin schlage ich Dienstag den 29.03 ab 17 Uhr vor . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## kimpel (17. März 2005)

*notier*
wenn schönes wetter is, bin ich dabei, auch wennsmein erstes mal bei euch afterworkbikern wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeaffe (19. März 2005)

Hallo,

das klingt sehr interessant. Zumal ich auch in unmittelbarer Nähe wohne.

Bin allerdings ein halbes Jahr durch Knieprobleme "gebeutelt" gewesen und dementsprechend schlecht konditioniert.

Wenn mir einer kurzschildern könnte, wie die Streckenprofile so aussehen und wie ambitioniert ihr ans Werk geht, wäre mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan1069 (20. März 2005)

Hi bikeaffe 

Komm einfach mal dazu und schau wie's läuft . Wir entscheiden vor Ort welche Strecke wir fahren . Rund um Wiesbaden ist da alles drin . Das Tempo richtet sich nach den anwesenden Biker(innen) , d.h. der Langsamste bestimmt in der Regel die Geschwindigkeit . 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Eru (21. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

gerne fahre ich auch dieses Jahr wieder dienstags mit, aber leider haben sich meine Arbeitszeiten etwas verschlechtert, dh wenn ich alle 14 Tage länger habe muss ich bis 18.00 Uhr schaffen.

In der Woche nach Ostern bin ich nicht in Wiesbaden, aber ab April wieder gerne dabei!

Gruß Eru


----------



## leberwurst (22. März 2005)

Die Leberwurst darf natürlich nicht fehlen!!! Ich versuche, zu kommen und freue mich schon!  
Bis Dienstag
Gruß
Leberwurst


----------



## kimpel (28. März 2005)

steht morgen dann?


----------



## Stefan1069 (28. März 2005)

Hallo 

Es ist für morgen Regen gemeldet   .
Ich hoffe ja das sich Wetter.com irrt . Sollte es aber um 16 Uhr tatsächlich regnen werde ich nicht kommen . Allen Wetterharten viel Spaß    .


----------



## kimpel (28. März 2005)

meteomedia.ch sieht eigentlich eher keinen regen (zumindets für mainz, da es in wiesbaden ja keine station gibt)


----------



## hemig (28. März 2005)

Hallo,

also ich versuche bei trockenem Wetter um 17Uhr am Hauptbahnhof zu sein.
Wer kommt noch?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## kimpel (28. März 2005)

bei gutem wetter (einfach nur kein regen) bin ich da, seits ihr eigentlich leicht zu erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (28. März 2005)

Hallo Zeppo,

ich habe ein MTB dabei und einen Helm auf dem Kopf ;-)
Jetzt mal im ernst: Wir sind wirklich leicht zu finden, direkt vor dem HBF, ESWE Ticket-Stand.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Dirk09 (29. März 2005)

wer hat denn morgen Lust 2 h flach Richtung Trebur (immer am Rhein entlang) mitzufahren. Taunus ist mir aktuell noch zu anstrengend.

Start 17:30 Hbf.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## *blacksugar* (29. März 2005)

Dirk09 schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn morgen Lust 2 h flach Richtung Trebur (immer am Rhein entlang) mitzufahren. Taunus ist mir aktuell noch zu anstrengend.
> 
> Start 17:30 Hbf.
> 
> Gruß Dirk




Ich ich ich!!!

ähhm - mit dem MTB oder RR - und welches Tempo - ist das dann hin und zurück zwei Stunden???


Oje, Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Dirk09 (30. März 2005)

*blacksugar* schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ich ich!!!
> 
> ähhm - mit dem MTB oder RR - und welches Tempo - ist das dann hin und zurück zwei Stunden???
> 
> ...



- habe nur mein MTB in Wi. daher MTB
- Tempo ?, halt so dass man noch erzählen kann (Puls 140)
- insgesamt ca. 2 Std. (man kommt knapp bis Geinsheim)
- bei Regen fahre ich nicht 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (5. April 2005)

Hallo Leute 

Wenn das Wetter am Mittwoch Abend nicht mit Sonne geizt fahre ich ab 17 Uhr ab Hbf eine Runde . Wer kommt mit ? 
Sollte doch noch was dazwischen kommen sage ich hier bis 16 Uhr ab . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## kimpel (6. April 2005)

ab 17uhr sieht es mir laut wetterbericht zu schlecht aus, und da ich ferien hab bin ich jetzt wech, trotzdem viel glück auf gutes wetter Stefan1069


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (6. April 2005)

Da wohl keiner zum Hbf kommt   ,
fahre ich jetzt von zu Hause aus ne Runde .   

Bis die Tage


----------



## Vega (7. April 2005)

bin dann doch noch kurzfristig von ruedesheim losgefahren.
bist du auch so schoen nass geworden?   

greetz
Vega


----------



## Stefan1069 (7. April 2005)

Hi Vega 

Nur ein paar Tropfen.  
Ich hatte Glück da ich um Kiedrich herum die Wege gefahren bin .   

Kommst du dieses Jahr mal zum Afterworkbiken ? 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Vega (8. April 2005)

hi,

ich hoffe, dass ich es dieses jahr zeitlich besser hinbekomme um mal des oefteren mitzufahren...  

cu
Vega


----------



## hemig (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie schaut es denn morgen nach der arbeit mit einer Runde aus? Ich würde sagen 17 Uhr am HBf?

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Yoko (19. April 2005)

Hi,

Ich bin zwar aus Mainz aber gegen n tour hätte ich nix.. endlich mal nimmer allein fahr und mehr als nur den rhein sehn...  

falls es nochmal statt findet wäre ich gern dabei..

Yoko.


----------



## Vega (19. April 2005)

hi yoko,

schau einfach montags oder dienstags vormittag hier vorbei. bei fortschreitend gutem wetter (war ja heute nicht der fall) werden sich die touren dienstags wieder haeufen.   

stay tuned
Vega


----------



## Yoko (20. April 2005)

ah stimmt wetter war heute wirklich nit so toll obwohl gegen abend gings war wieder mal am rhein..*g*, ähm ihr nehmt doch auch 'anfänger or?'

Ja danke werd ich machen.. 

Yoko


----------



## estekay (21. April 2005)

Hi Leutz,

melde mich aus dem Winterschlaf zurück   und da es heute (Donnerstag, der 20. 04.)  ja mal wieder ein wenig sonniger zu sein scheint....

Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Runde an Wi Hbf, sagen wir 17:30 Uhr???? Und für Neu/Wiedereinsteiger: _Ich_ habe traditionell die rote Laterne    es wird also nicht zuuuu heftig.

Wer ist dabei ???


----------



## Yoko (21. April 2005)

wenn ich heute abend fit bin, guck ich mal vorbei..^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (21. April 2005)

Hi Steffen 

Du lebst ja noch !   
Bin heute mit den Bikern vom Sportpoint unterwegs , aber demnächst sehen wir uns bestimmt wieder . 

Bis bald   
Stefan


----------



## kimpel (21. April 2005)

17:30 *grml* das schaff ich nich (mehr)


----------



## Eru (22. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich war gestern ab 16:30 mit einem Arbeitskollegen schön am Main unterwegs und fahre heute und morgen mit dem Verein auf eine Minifreizeit, d.h. die Saison fängt wieder gut an.

Ich freue mich schon wieder auf die Dienstage (wenn ich eine kurze Dienstwoche habe). 

Ich hoffe, ich sehe euch bald wieder und Spezialgrüße an:
Gabi, Dirk, Stefan, Steffen und Gerd  

Bis auf Bald
Eru


----------



## estekay (23. April 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

das war IMO ein gelungener Auftakt in die 2005er Afterworkbikerunden.   Tempo bergan zur Platte im Plaudertakt  und noch ein wenig Trail vom feinsten um den Schläferskopf   - ganau die richtige Dosis, um alle Teile am Bike mal in Bewegung zu bringen...

Treffpunkt war wieder der ESWE-Kartenschalter vor dem HBf Wiesbaden ( sollte eigentlich auch für Ortsfremde leicht zu finden sein..)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt, bin ich jedenfalls Di wieder mit dabei... wer radelt mit???

CU und netten Gruß zurück speziell an ERU und an Stefan, der sich nochmal irgendwann die Ohren brechen wird   ,

Steffen


----------



## grappa22 (25. April 2005)

Hi,

wann solls denn am Dienstag losgehen? Ich bin eventuell dann auch dabei.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## hemig (25. April 2005)

Hallo,

also versuche um 17:00 bei gutem Wetter zu schaffen. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt morgen mit.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Tjard (26. April 2005)

Hi Jungs 
hätte auch Interesse kann jedoch Dienstags nicht.
Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwochs aus? (Wiesbaden)
Gruß
Tjard


----------



## kimpel (26. April 2005)

wenns nich regnet komm ich dann auch um 5 an den hbf


----------



## Stefan1069 (26. April 2005)

Hi Leute 

Wer könnte Morgen ( Mittwoch ) ab 17 Uhr , Treffpunkt Hbf ? 
Bei zusagen hier im Forum starte ich von dort , ansonsten mach ich ne Hausrunde . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## estekay (26. April 2005)

Hi Leutz,

"immer wenn es regnet,
 muss ich an sie denken",
 kann dann kaum noch treten,
 im Schlamm erschwert nur lenken...  

Aber so isses nun mal im April - wer kann da schon sagen, ob es nicht doch 'ne Stunde später schüttet - Solange es beim Start noch trocken ist...   

Also, wer hat Lust, am Donnerstag 'ne lockere Afterworkbikerunde mit "abzurutschen" (solange es nicht schon tagsüber schüttet)?? Start mal wieder am HBf Wi gegen 17:30 Uhr...   

CU, Steffen


Sorry, lieber Stefan, Mittwoch geht bei mir diesmal nicht - aber wir bekommen das mit 'ner gemeinsamen Runde in 2005 schon noch hin...


----------



## Tjard (27. April 2005)

Stefan1069 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute
> Wer könnte Morgen ( Mittwoch ) ab 17 Uhr , Treffpunkt Hbf ?
> ...
> Ciao
> Stefan



Hi,
ich bin dabei
Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Eru (27. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich mache mich morgen (Donnerstag) mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit und würde dann gg. 17.00 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde im Flachland fahren.

Wenn Interesse besteht wäre ich auch bereit am Hbf (17.15 - 17.30) vorbei zu schauen.

Gruß Eru

P.S. Das WE soll ja super Wetter  haben, da bin ich auf der Eisenstraße nach Diez unterwegs. Treffpunkt mit einer Gruppe um 9.30 Uhr am Dürerplatz, WI


----------



## grappa22 (27. April 2005)

Hallo,

könnte am Donnerstag auch mit, wenn Ihr schon um 17.00   Uhr loslegen würdet.
Um 19.00 muß ich wieder in Wiesbaden sein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Eru (27. April 2005)

Hallo Grappa,

wenn ich kurz nach 17.00 am Hbf bin kann ich es schaffen, denn ich muss mich auf der Arbeit immer erst zum Radeln umziehen.

Gruß Eru


----------



## grappa22 (27. April 2005)

Also kurz nach 17.00 Uhr wär auch ok

grappa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (28. April 2005)

Hallo Grappa,

dann treffen wir uns gg. 17.00 Uhr am Hbf.
Bis dann
Eru


----------



## estekay (28. April 2005)

Hallo Leutz,

sieht so aus, als wenn es heute bei mehrereren klappt.    Werde auch um 17:00 Uhr c.t. am Treffpunkt sein. Ich hatte allerdings mehr an 'ne Runde ab in die Hügel gedacht...   

Seit ihr dafür zu gewinnen??? Oder aber mag jemand gegen 17:30 Uhr zu so 'ner Runde starten???

cu, Steffen


----------



## grappa22 (28. April 2005)

Hi Steffen,

also ich bin für alles offen. Können wir ja kurzfristig ausmachen. 
Bis 17.00 Uhr dann

Gruß

grappa


----------



## kimpel (28. April 2005)

morgen siehts wohl eher schlechter aus mit ner runde oder?
wenn doch interesse besteht, einfach mal was sagen, wenn nich fahr ich alleine


----------



## Eru (29. April 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

hatte viel Spaß gemacht gestern.

@ Steffen: Die Schürfwunden habe ich nach dem Duschen gleich mit Zinksalbe behandelt und alles ist o.k.

Gruß Eru


----------



## Eru (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

laut Wetter.com kann auf eine trockene nächste Woche gehofft werden.
Wenn dies so ist bin ich am Dienstag, 10.05. ab ca. 16.00 Uhr am Hbf.
Wollen wir mal schauen, dass ab Montag Bewegung in die Sache kommt und eine Gruppe sich findet.

Gruß Eru


----------



## kimpel (6. Mai 2005)

16uhr schon???
standard war doch 17, oder irre ich?


----------



## grappa22 (9. Mai 2005)

16.00 ist auch mir ein bisschen zu früh. 17.00 Uhr könnte ich einrichten denke ich.


----------



## Eru (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

letztes Jahr war dienstags ab 16.00 Uhr Standard, da die "Leberwurst" sich dann auf den Heimweg machte und zum Teil eine zweite (spätere) Gruppe sich anschloss.

Leider habe ich für morgen doch eine schlechte Nachricht, da mir kurzfristig ein Termin mit meiner Tochter dazwischen gekommen ist und ich sie um 16.30 Uhr von zuhause abholen muss.

Gruß Eru


----------



## grappa22 (10. Mai 2005)

Also, wirds wohl heute eher nichts  

Vielleicht Donnerstag??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (10. Mai 2005)

wenns bis morgen abend steht(zwecks planung), wär ich dabei


----------



## grappa22 (11. Mai 2005)

Also morgen um 17.00 Uhr?? Geht in Ordnung. Holger kommt wohl auch mit.

Gruß

grappa


----------



## TommyTL (11. Mai 2005)

17 Uhr ab HBF? Werde mal schaun obs zeitlich reicht, würde aber auch gerne mal mitfahren.

Grüßle
Tommy


----------



## TommyTL (12. Mai 2005)

Werde doch nicht kommen. Hab überraschender Weise den Mittag frei und werde das direkt nutzen bei dem schönen Wetter   

Grüßle
Tommy


----------



## grappa22 (19. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

das Wetter wird ja zunehmend besser. Wie wärs denn nächsten Dienstag mal wieder mit ner kleine  Feierabendrunde?

Gruß

grappa


----------



## Eru (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

das Wetter soll sich ja stabilisieren und ab morgen keine Niederschläge mehr! 
Wie sieht es zeitlich morgen aus? Ich komme auf jedenfall mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit. 

Gruß Eru


----------



## Tjard (23. Mai 2005)

Hi Jungs,
ich wär' morgen dabei 

Wann wo wie?

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Eru (23. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht ab 17.00 Uhr Hbf für 2 Std, denn ich muss kurz nach 19.00 Uhr in Dotzheim sein, da ich noch einen späteren Termin in der Stadt habe.

Gruß Eru


----------



## Stefan1069 (23. Mai 2005)

Ich bin Morgen auch mal wieder mit dabei . 
17 uhr am Hbf . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grappa22 (23. Mai 2005)

ich schau mal ob ichs auch hinbekomme....ihr braucht aber nicht warten.


----------



## Tjard (24. Mai 2005)

bis gleich


----------



## Tjard (24. Mai 2005)

Hey Jungs,
war ne recth flotte Ausfahrt heute 
mit 38,1 km und 795Hm

Bis demnächst
Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Eru (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo Tjard,

wo seid ihr denn gestern noch rumgegurkt?
An der Eisernen Hand waren es doch ca. 21 km.

Gruß Eru


----------



## Tjard (25. Mai 2005)

Eru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tjard,
> 
> wo seid ihr denn gestern noch rumgegurkt?
> An der Eisernen Hand waren es doch ca. 21 km.
> ...



Einmal Wurzel hoch und wieder runter 

tj


----------



## Stefan1069 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute 

Ich kann heute erst ab 18 Uhr . Kommt jemand zum Hbf ? 
Wenn bis 17 Uhr sich hier keiner meldet fahre ich im Rheingau . 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (6. Juni 2005)

morgen jemand lust? so zwischen 16:00Uhr und 17:00 Uhr ab Wiesbaden Hbf?


----------



## TommyTL (6. Juni 2005)

um 17 Uhr würde ich mitfahren, 16 Uhr ist einfach zu früh, selbst für nen Studenten wie mich   

Grüßle
Tommy


----------



## kimpel (6. Juni 2005)

na dann sach ich doch einfach mal morgen 17 uhr hbf, wer sonst noch kommen will, soll kommen


----------



## TommyTL (6. Juni 2005)

jau bin auf jeden fall da... muss meine müden Knochen einfach mal wieder bissle bewegen 
würd mich freuen wenn noch ein paar erscheinen würden.


----------



## Stefan1069 (7. Juni 2005)

Hi 

17 Uhr könnte ich gerade so schaffen . 
Also wenn es von oben trocken bleibt bin ich heute dabei . Bei Regen 100% nicht . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## TommyTL (7. Juni 2005)

und wieder mal ist die Arbeit im Weg. Werde es zeitlich nicht schaffen leider, vielleicht das nächste Mal.

Grüßle
Tommy


----------



## kimpel (13. Juni 2005)

kinder, was ist los dieses jahr?
morgen abend jemand lust und zeit?


----------



## Stefan1069 (13. Juni 2005)

Hi 

Ich wünsch euch ne schöne Tour morgen .   
Ich fahr jetzt erst mal in Urlaub .     
In zwei Wochen bin ich wieder dabei , vorausgesetzt ich bau kein Scheiss in Leogang.   

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## leberwurst (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wer hat Lust wieder montags/dienstags mit der Leberwurst ab Wiesbaden HBF MTB zu fahren (Grobe Richtung Kellerskopf). Startzeit wäre früher als die der anderen und zwar 16.30 Uhr.
Vielleicht kann ja der Tauchsieder oder der Ruderbock oder der Dirk sich mal melden! Hat ja letztes Jahr auch gut geklappt...
meldet Euch...
Gruß
Lebberworscht


----------



## Dirk09 (14. Juni 2005)

ab 1. Juli können wir mal wieder zusammen fahren. In den ersten 3 Juliwochen werde ich noch recht viel trainieren (vorzugsweise im Taunus). Ende Juli gehts dann wieder über die Alpen.

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (15. Juni 2005)

leberwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust wieder montags/dienstags mit der Leberwurst ab Wiesbaden HBF MTB zu fahren (Grobe Richtung Kellerskopf). Startzeit wäre früher als die der anderen und zwar 16.30 Uhr.
> Vielleicht kann ja der Tauchsieder oder der Ruderbock oder der Dirk sich mal melden! Hat ja letztes Jahr auch gut geklappt...
> meldet Euch...
> ...


also jeden zweiten montag sollte das bei mir kein problem sein, bei den ersten montage muss ich schauen (jaja die tollen stundenpläne in der oberstufe  )

aber egal
morgen wer lust 17uhr hbf?


----------



## Ruderbock (15. Juni 2005)

leberwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer hat Lust wieder montags/dienstags mit der Leberwurst ab Wiesbaden HBF MTB zu fahren (Grobe Richtung Kellerskopf). Startzeit wäre früher als die der anderen und zwar 16.30 Uhr.
> Vielleicht kann ja der Tauchsieder oder der Ruderbock oder der Dirk sich mal melden! Hat ja letztes Jahr auch gut geklappt...
> meldet Euch...
> ...




Hallihallo, lange nix gehört! Aber ich komm ja selber garnichtmehr aufs Bike!   Fährst Du Kiedrich  , wenn nicht könnte ich evtl am 20.6., allerdings noch nicht 100% sicher. Sonst erst wieder am 18.7., blöde Uni   Und dienstags geht garnix    

Zu den Baustofftagen kommen wir bestimmt, aber wir sehen uns ja vorher auch nochmal ohne Rad...
LG Jens


----------



## Slicker (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Bin momentan leider ziemlich mit Arbeit bepackt...    wenn das besser wird meld ich mich hier wieder - vielleicht nehmt ihr mich mal mit!?!


----------



## leberwurst (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

das zeppo: Vorankündigung ist immer rechtzeitig vorher, also immer brav ins Forum gucken, dann wird das schonmal klappen.

ruderbock: lernen geht vor, also nicht jammern, das haben wir auch schon alles hinter uns!!! Bald kannste wieder biken, bis der Arzt kommt, ähh, mhh, den brauchst Du ja dann nicht mehr, oder? Ich fahre Kiedrich nicht, schon weil Nicolas auf MotorradTour am WE ist und wohin mit dem Kind? Egal, wir sehen uns spätestens bei den Baustofftagen...

Slicker: Wir nehmen jeden mit! Ähem, fast jeden...  

Gruß
Leberwurst


----------



## Sparcy (16. Juni 2005)

@Leberwurst: "wohin mit dem Kind?"

-> Hast Du keinen Keller?


----------



## Eru (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute ....

was sehen meine Augen, da war ich ca. 'ne Woche nicht im Forum und plötzlich lebt die Leberwurst ja wieder?
Mensch, Gabi was war es so still um dich, in den letzten zwei Monaten!

Falls das Wetter sich richtig stabilisiert und es am Dienstag trocken bleibt kann ich mich so abseilen, dass einem Treffen um 16.15 - 16.30 Uhr nichts im Wege stehen dürfte.

Bis die Tage ...  
Eru


----------



## hemig (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wer hat denn morgen Abend Lust auf eine Runde nach der Arbeit um Wiesbaden? Ich schlage als Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr den Hauptbahnhof vor. Wer kommt möge sich melden! ;-)

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## leberwurst (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ja, ich war so richtig faul die letzten Monate. Aber jetzt habe ich wieder gute Vorsätze und will fleißig biken. Habe mich auch über die Postings bzw. Angebote gefreut, aber leider habe ich mir letzten Mittwoch auf meiner Feldbergtour eine Erkältung geholt.   

So'n Mist. Ich hatte gehofft, für heute wieder fit zu sein, aber, schnief, schnief, mit Schnuppe fahr ich halt net!
Für nächsten Montag bzw. Dienstag schöre ich hochheilig auf mein Stevens, daß ich beim Afterwork-Biken dabei sein werde!  

Dieeee lebrige Leberwurst


----------



## TommyTL (21. Juni 2005)

ich werde versuchen um 18 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof zu sein, kanns aber net versprechen.
Zeitlich sollte es aber machbar sein.

Grüßle
Tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eru (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute...

die 18.00 Uhr Runde ist mir heute zu spät (bin um 20.00 Uhr im Mainzer Cinestar verabredet).

Ich schaue kurz bevor ich gehe nochmal ins Forum wg eines Mitfahrers, aber wahrscheinlich ziehe ich heute alleine meine Runde. 

Gruß Eru


----------



## grappa22 (21. Juni 2005)

Alles klar,

komme heute mit Wolfgang um 18.00 zum HBH.

Gruß

grappa


----------



## grappa22 (22. Juni 2005)

Hi Leute,

war ne schöne Runde gestern. Und sogar ohne Regen ;-)......  

Für ie Zukunfz könnten wir doch als Ausgangspunkt die Talstation der Nerobergbahn festlegen. Dort fahrn wir eh immer vorbei und parken kann man dort auch ganz gut. Zudem muß man nicht immer durch den Stadtverkehr rollen...  

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Gruß

grappa


----------



## Dirk09 (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,

wer fährt morgen ab 17:00 mit durch den Taunus. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Stefan1069 (4. Juli 2005)

Hi Dirk 

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei . 
Sollte dennoch was dazwischen kommen , sage ich bis 16 Uhr hier ab . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1069 (5. Juli 2005)

Sowas aber auch , jetzt muß ich doch absagen .   
Mir is heute nicht so gut :kotz: 
Und 11 Stunden Arbeit hinterlassen bei mir Weichei obendrein noch ein gewisses Müdigkeitsgefühl   

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (11. Juli 2005)

Hi @ all

Morgen versuch ich es mal wieder zu kommen . 17 Uhr Hbf , Wer kommt noch so ? 

Ciao


----------



## Stefan1069 (12. Juli 2005)

So ein mist . 
Es klappt schon wieder nicht .


----------



## UliDocSnyder (14. Juli 2005)

Hi Folks,

würde mich vielleicht gerne mal bei Euch anghängen. Wann fahrt ihr wieder?


Uli


----------



## Stefan1069 (17. Juli 2005)

UliDocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Folks,
> 
> würde mich vielleicht gerne mal bei Euch anghängen. Wann fahrt ihr wieder?
> 
> ...



Hi 

In der Regel fahren wir Dienstags . Uhrzeit wird vorher hier im thread ausgemacht . 
Ich sag jetzt mal 17 Uhr am Dienstag und hoffe das bei mir nicht schon wieder was dazwischen kommt . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1069 (19. Juli 2005)

Da sich keiner gemeldet hat werde ich von zu Hause aus ne Runde drehen .  


Ich hoffe doch das es hier demnächst wieder etwas lebhafter wird .


----------



## trekkinger (19. Juli 2005)

Stefan1069 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich keiner gemeldet hat werde ich von zu Hause aus ne Runde drehen .
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe doch das es hier demnächst wieder etwas lebhafter wird .


Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren, aber zu den Zeiten arbeite ich noch bzw. bin ich erst unterwegs nach Hause.

Irgendwann mal bin ich bestimmt dabei...


----------



## Stefan1069 (25. Juli 2005)

Hi @ all

Wer kommt morgen ? 
Ich könnte ab 16.30 oder später . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## kimpel (26. Juli 2005)

würde kommen, uhrzeit egal (hab ferien  )
nur wo? hbf oder talstation?


----------



## UliDocSnyder (26. Juli 2005)

Wäre gerne gekommen, leider Dienstende erst 18:30 Uhr  


Gruß


----------



## Stefan1069 (3. August 2005)

Hallo @ all 

Wer hätte den heute lust ne Runde zu drehen ? Ich könnte ab 17 Uhr oder später . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (14. August 2005)

Hallo,

wer hat denn morgen Abend nach der Arbeit Lust auf eine kleine Runde bei trockenem Wetter? Als Treffpunkt schlage ich 17:30Uhr an der Talstation Nerobergbahn vor. Was die Zeit betrifft bin ich nach hinten flexibel.

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## filiale (14. August 2005)

Hallo,
wenn ich mal eine kleine Bemerkung dazu loslassen darf.

Es gibt sicherlich viele MTB Fahrer (auch nicht Klubmitglieder) die gut und schnell unterwegs sind und mit Sicherheit an solchen kurzfristigen Events teilnehmen möchten, aber Abfahrtszeiten zwischen 16 und 17.30 sind für einen normal Arbeitenden immer recht schwierig einzuhalten. Man muß von der Arbeit nach Hause fahren, umziehen, etwas Essen und dann auch noch am Treffpunkt erscheinen (per Bike oder per Auto)...und das bedeutet in der Regel 1 bis 1,5 Stunden Vorlauf, je nachdem woher man kommt. Es traut sich nicht jeder heutzutage seinen Chef davon in Kenntniss zu setzen das man regelmäßig am Nachmittag lieber mit dem Bike unterwegs ist.

*Fazit:* Deshalb wird es für viele von uns eher ein Traum bleiben mitzufahren, es sei denn die Abfahrtszeiten werden deutlich nach hinten gelegt (eine schnelle "baller-tour" in 1-2 Stunden macht mindestens genauso viel Spaß wie eine Genießer Tour mit "sight-seeing" in 3 oder 4 Stunden) ...schließlich ist es Sommer und Abends lange hell   

Ich denke das ist mit auch ein Grund dafür das es schwer sein wird viele Leute zu diesen Uhrzeiten zu animieren.

Das wollte ich einfach nur mal so als Denkanstoß loswerden (ich gehöre auch zu denen die es zeitlich nicht hinbekommen)...alleine direkt von der Arbeit in Mainz (schon mit dem Bike im Auto) quer durch WI dort hin zu fahren, Vorort umziehen, 2 Bananen und nen Riegel einfahren und aufsitzen ist schon recht zeitintensiv und Bedarf eine Stunde Vorlauf (um das ohne Hektik hinzubekommen und Pünktlich !!! zu sein).

Gruß Jens


----------



## hemig (14. August 2005)

Hallo Jens,

wie schon in meiner Anfrage geschrieben: Was die Zeit betrifft bin ich nach hinten flexibel...

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Eru (16. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs ......

ich wollte mich gerne mal wieder melden, auch wenn ich zurzeit durch Urlaubsvertretung etc. nicht am Nachmittag so fahren kann.

Ab September komme ich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt wieder mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und kann mich dann entsprechend Dienstags wieder besser einklinken.

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen TourenSommer und freue mich auf's nächste MAL in guter Begleitung.

Gruß Eru

P.S. den 'beinharten' noch eine gelungene Alpengaudi


----------



## Tjard (30. August 2005)

Hi Mädels ;-),
hemig und ich starten heute abend um 17:30 Uhr zu einer 2-3stündigen Ausfahrt. Treffpunkt Bahnhof
Bis dann
Gruß
Tjard


----------



## Eru (30. August 2005)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels .....

gerne würde ich mich wieder einbinden , aber momentan bin ich eher verbunden  und muss wegen eines Bänderanrisses im rechten Handgelenk pausieren .

Ab Ende September will ich wieder fit sein, aber als OPA kann Mann nie vorhersehen was noch alles kommt. 

Gruß Eru


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2005)

Hi, habe den Tread hier gerade erst entdeckt. Also heute klingt echt gut. Bin zwar neu hoffe aber das ich trotzdem mitfahren darf   
Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wie ich am leichtesten zum Bahnhof in Wiesbaden komme    Aber das wird sich denk ich regeln lassen. Wenn nicht sage ich nochmal ab.
Bis dahin

edit: ich schaffs doch nicht mehr.


----------



## hemig (30. August 2005)

Hallo Crazy-Racer,

ich würde sagen da hast Du heute Abend was verpasst ;-) 42km, 800hm bei einer sehr schönen Tour über Platte, Wurzel und Frauenstein. Und das bei diesem Wetter   

Gruss,

Holger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2005)

Hi,
ich würd sagen ich hätts nicht pünktlich geschafft...ich hab bis 16:20Uhr meine neue Felge eingespeicht, musste dann nach hause (ca. 25min), essen, umziehen und habe ca. 45min bis zum Hbf. Das wäre zu knapp geworden. Nächstes mal wenn ichs schaffe. Wie ist eigentlich euer Tempo so? Ich mein Platte und Wurzel sagen mir was, fahre ich mit nem Kumpel auch öfters mal (ca. 1-4x pro Woche, je nach Zeit). Haben dann ca. 50km und 750hm. Fahre ich in 2:30. Reicht das um bei euch mit zu fahren? Oder muss ich da noch weiter trainieren?    und ich habe gehört das man nicht so gern gesehen wird wenn man ein Bike der günstigeren Baureihe besitzt   
Naja, morgen ist letzter Ferientag, und wie viel Zeit neben der Ausbildung noch bleibt weiß ich nicht, wird sich zeigen.
Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi 

Wer hat lust heute Abend ne runde zu drehen . Ich kann ab 16.30 . ein späterer Start wäre auch kein Problem . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------

